# Pizza ovens



## jr2007 (Oct 5, 2016)

Has anyone bought one a freestanding pizza oven? Do you use it a lot or has it ended up being a paperweight?

I'm looking at getting a cheapo one from Amazon like this https://amzn.to/2KQ3Fgv before upgrading to something like the Forno from Costco if its worthwhile, but asking to see if I might as well get the Forno now.


----------



## Grin (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm thinking about building one. Even if I use it only once or twice a year, I'd still say that's worth it.


----------



## Danjc (Dec 1, 2013)

jr2007 said:


> Has anyone bought one a freestanding pizza oven? Do you use it a lot or has it ended up being a paperweight?
> 
> I'm looking at getting a cheapo one from Amazon like this https://amzn.to/2KQ3Fgv before upgrading to something like the Forno from Costco if its worthwhile, but asking to see if I might as well get the Forno now.


If you are outdoors barbecuing and or enjoy the garden whenever the sun comes out then go for it. 
There is this if you already have a BBQ....mixed reviews on it though. 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Hacienda-Firebox-BBQ-Pizza-Oven/dp/B01JIN6B9S


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Aldi used to sell their own version of the firebox.

Its heat that you need for a good pizza though, should be cooking in under 2 minutes I think they aim for.

I'd look at the Unni ones


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Just get a proper Weber with Pizza stone. Then you can cook anything, not just pizzas.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Have a look at http://www.delivita.co.uk.

We have just started selling these at my work. I don't know a massive amount about them to be honest. All I know is they heat up to around 400 degrees within around 20 mins and should cook a pizza within 60-90 seconds.


----------



## Gek (Aug 8, 2012)

Zetec-al said:


> Have a look at http://www.delivita.co.uk.
> 
> We have just started selling these at my work. I don't know a massive amount about them to be honest. All I know is they heat up to around 400 degrees within around 20 mins and should cook a pizza within 60-90 seconds.


So we have one and although yes they do heat up quickly you could cook in 20 mins there are a few tricks that make the difference.

I would light it early in the day and leave it heat up for a few hours so its hot all over.

For the fuel you should get KILN DRIED. These logs burn hotter and for longer I've found.

The flour makes all the difference. I happen to work with someone who's husband imports Italian foodstuffs so I get it from here in batches but what you are looking for is 00 (Zero Zero) flour.

Making the dough is it's own art and that will take you a while to crack.

When you are cooking the pizza the temperature will drop really quickly. Will go from 350 - 200 within a few mins really. Temperature is key. What we will do is when we are ready to go throw another log in and then cook this helps manage the temperature and keep it up above 300 which is where you want to be.

It will take 90seconds max for the pizza to cook and they taste amazing.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

ardandy said:


> Just get a proper Weber with Pizza stone. Then you can cook anything, not just pizzas.


This ^^^^ I have Webber and pizza stone and it's very good


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Just got the Weber pizza oven add on to 57cm weber, can’t wait to see what it comes out like


----------



## jr2007 (Oct 5, 2016)

Thanks all!


----------

